# BMW Stories: Three friends, an E30 and a road trip from South Africa to Germany



## priler (Oct 25, 2012)

interesting.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

wow


----------



## Pipes1194 (Aug 17, 2015)

Terrific adventure.


----------



## roys740 (Mar 6, 2007)

wow is all I can say.


----------

